# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Ставим 1С:Предприятие 8.2.15.310 Сервер (x86-64) для Windows

## lsd_777

Сначала качаем тут!!!

1. Зайдите в папку All;

2. Запустите 304_dseo13b.exe нажмите кнопку Next потом нажмите Yes  поставьте галочку на Enable Test Mode нажмите Next потом нажмите Exit;

3. Перезагрузите компьютер;

4. После перезагрузки в правом нижнем углу вы увидете надпись Тестовый режим или Test Mode;

5. Для того что бы её убрать запускаем RemoteWatermarkx64.exe нажимаем Y потом любую клавишу и перегружаем компьютер;

6. Запустить файл *.reg на вопрос добавлять ли данные в реестр или что-то типа продолжить нажимаем Да;

7. Запустить install.cmd подождать пока установятся драйвера Multikey и ключа   (иногда бывает так что при запуске install.cmd windows говорит что не может
   найти файл devcon.exe: для этого нужно или можна все файлики скопировать в папку   Windows\system32 и уже там запускать install.cmd или другой вариант добавить в   переменную окружения PATH путь к файлу devcon.exe)



Установку выполнять под локальным администратором!

1) Удаляем старые менеджер лицензий и драйвер HASP

2) Установка 1С c драйвером HASP или Установка драйвера HASP версии с поддержкой х64, например 5.18
   (Взять можно ftp://ftp.ealaddin.com/pub/hasp/hl/w...pdinst_x64.zip)

3) Вносим дампы (ветка реестра с дампами изменилась!!) Лежат в папке Dumps!!!

4) Запустить install_sertif.cmd (установка личного сертификата и включение тестового режима Windows 2008 x64) если не хотите жать F8 каждый раз при запуске
ПЕРЕЗАГРУЗКА

5) Устанавливаем драйвер
       Control Panel -> Add Hardware ->
	Add a new hardware device ->
	Install the hardware that I manually select from a list ->
	Show all Devices ->
	Have disk ->
	Browse -> путь до каталога, с файлами vusbbus.inf, vusbbus.cat, vusbbus.sys

    Отвечаем Yes когда винда спрашивает о продолжении установки неподписанных драйверов.

5) Device Manager -> System devices должно появиться в Virtual Usb Bus Enumerator


6) Установка HASP LM driver. Взять можно
ftp://ftp.ealaddin.com/pub/hasp/hl/w...P_LM_setup.zip

ПЕРЕЗАГРУЖАЕМСЯ!!! 
В итоге должно получиться:
Clipboard01.jpgClipboard02.jpg

Удачи!:)

----------

658739 (02.02.2013), abarmot13 (15.06.2015), Ad66 (03.10.2013), alex swon (22.09.2015), alexandroid (04.12.2012), AntonKenT (25.02.2013), Argenty (12.12.2019), asgirich (20.02.2019), Ass-72 (02.10.2012), atisoft (04.11.2012), Badgershole (30.10.2012), Barmi (19.02.2015), baxus (26.09.2012), Bob_1991 (06.02.2014), borus (17.07.2012), chuand (02.03.2017), cr-mixer (25.08.2012), Crt1 (18.07.2012), detect1973 (24.05.2016), dexter82 (02.10.2012), Duha79 (29.07.2013), Dwnldr (08.01.2014), d_nsk (13.12.2012), eldvong (29.07.2013), fksm (13.10.2013), furiksv (17.12.2014), gastonov (27.10.2013), Gavrik73 (18.01.2013), geoix (19.02.2016), goon77772 (19.04.2014), Hrabrov1 (22.09.2012), ivivo123 (13.09.2012), jkram (30.10.2013), just_thor (03.03.2014), Kamik76 (22.05.2014), Kemperok (20.09.2012), KillerHT (23.10.2015), KiroVirtu (20.05.2016), knyaz-oleg (01.06.2015), koy98 (16.11.2020), ktoia (07.11.2013), L.O.R.N (04.01.2013), Lady Flame (27.06.2012), lanko (03.12.2013), lasy-x (25.04.2015), Leonidon (12.10.2012), LEXXALEKS (24.09.2013), lkrai (14.01.2013), Lnx05 (11.11.2012), lomshakov (26.09.2012), ma4ta (31.07.2017), MariMix (15.09.2012), mindmaker (30.10.2015), Mlechniy (08.01.2013), mnn67 (07.01.2013), M_EXPERT (23.02.2016), nbshum (05.09.2012), Negus (29.08.2012), nemirovvv (13.05.2015), Nickolauzz (26.09.2012), nikon184 (30.05.2013), no3names (05.02.2013), nofikoff (16.10.2014), OleBur (08.11.2012), pryga (17.10.2012), pyramidd (07.09.2012), p_m_g (21.08.2012), q3ker (13.02.2014), rdm_kuz (26.09.2012), rem07 (29.03.2018), Renegade (20.12.2012), romajio (17.07.2016), roxer (03.12.2013), Ruslan1991 (04.02.2020), serafima (12.07.2012), Serj (28.03.2013), SinnerTaho (11.07.2014), SLK01 (14.08.2012), socket74 (04.10.2012), solar.ivz (17.11.2013), soulcatcher (21.09.2012), starplus (09.09.2012), Stavros (08.12.2013), Steels_pr (26.09.2012), SvOlga (06.01.2014), System256 (06.08.2015), TeMochka (16.08.2012), test-unim (04.09.2014), vasja56 (12.05.2013), Vesta (12.03.2014), Vlad_12 (06.08.2012), VOL131273 (27.09.2012), Voland36 (06.09.2012), wolf1973 (23.10.2013), ya-tut (16.01.2014), youdjcommon (25.03.2014), yuliya-83 (31.01.2013), YURA73 (12.10.2012), yuzzman (18.11.2020), zaka4ek (08.11.2012), zatorax1 (30.09.2012), zay (29.08.2012), zba (19.07.2012), zetarabbit (07.04.2014), Алекс-W (24.04.2013), Белитов (12.02.2014), Крот (04.03.2015), Мурат Несиппек (18.12.2013), Пользо (28.06.2012), работник (05.08.2012)

----------


## Chernoburka

а можно новые сылки вот эти ftp://ftp.ealaddin.com/pub/hasp/hl/w...P_LM_setup.zip и ftp://ftp.ealaddin.com/pub/hasp/hl/w...pdinst_x64.zip

----------

LEXXALEKS (24.09.2013)

----------


## lsd_777

http://www.aladdin-rd.ru/upload/iblo...P_LM_setup.zip
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/1511109

----------

Chernoburka (04.05.2012), Dwnldr (08.01.2014), ivivo123 (16.05.2012), LEXXALEKS (24.09.2013), ИнструкторЮ (10.05.2012)

----------


## ZealotUa

Перезалейте ссылку плиз в другое место, не работает по адресу http://rghost.ru/37773453

----------


## lsd_777

Полный набор

----------

almambr (10.10.2012), andrewk72 (30.08.2012), annagolinskaya (20.05.2013), Bakrar (11.12.2012), belasha (28.07.2012), Bob_1991 (06.02.2014), Chernoburka (18.05.2012), detect1973 (24.05.2016), DevC (10.01.2018), DmitryK (13.05.2013), DrAlban (10.10.2013), Duigr (29.11.2012), d_vecher (29.01.2013), error15 (28.10.2012), gfh (02.03.2013), Gr@y (18.12.2012), GrigoriyKos (22.06.2012), inbox737 (22.09.2016), iswat (12.11.2018), ivivo123 (21.08.2012), John69 (07.06.2012), KillerHT (23.10.2015), kykynder (20.02.2015), lekhaplaton (07.08.2012), LEXXALEKS (24.09.2013), Lowkick (13.01.2013), M@sterag (28.09.2012), Malysh2 (09.12.2013), Mikolka2013 (10.03.2016), no3names (04.02.2013), norvt2 (28.02.2013), pashenkoav (04.03.2013), PGreek (07.09.2012), pryga (17.10.2012), ronval (12.06.2012), sanbolt (03.10.2012), segabu (26.09.2012), serg3697 (26.12.2013), sergdam (04.10.2013), Sergey_Mit12 (26.09.2012), SLK01 (23.05.2012), soulcatcher (21.09.2012), stwolf (17.02.2016), techauto (31.03.2013), Veronia (11.01.2013), vladzem (06.12.2012), volkaleks (25.12.2014), vvsn (13.06.2012), WOWA55 (22.09.2012), ZealotUa (17.05.2012), Алекс-W (15.02.2013)

----------


## ZealotUa

Спасибо

----------


## stormsochi

Запустить install.cmd подождать пока установятся драйвера

Заругался на отсутствие чего-то там, по инструкции скопировал всё содержимое папки в папку System32, запускаю install.cmd и тишина. вообще ничего не происходит. Ноут на Win 7 64bit Домашняя расширенная, могу обновиться до максимальной, если ето необходимо. 1c никогда до этого на этот ноут не ставилось. После запуска install.cmd перестала определяться флешка, перезагрузил, снова попробовал, всё точно так же, что я делаю не так?

До пункта с install.cmd всё шло точно по инструкции.

----------


## lsd_777

Тестовый режим запустился?

----------

ivivo123 (21.08.2012), LEXXALEKS (24.09.2013), nbshum (11.07.2012), WOWA55 (06.02.2014)

----------


## stormsochi

тестовый режим запустился, выполнил 5 и 6 пункт, правда по поводу 6 не уверен, что именно тот файл рег нужно запускать. скачал все архивы и пробовал по-очереди с последующими перезагрузками.

----------


## lsd_777

там их 3 в папке

----------

1c_coder (04.04.2013), ivivo123 (21.08.2012), Jessey (25.02.2019), WOWA55 (06.02.2014), Роман21 (18.08.2015)

----------


## stormsochi

то есть, как я понимаю, необходимо все по очереди запустить?

----------


## lsd_777

Конечно! Я на 2х машинах ставил и на всех с 1 раза всё заработало

---------- Post added at 10:56 ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 ----------

Только я не понимаю, зачем вам на ноутбуке ставить 1с сервер!

----------

alteke (04.07.2012)

----------


## stormsochi

Спасибо за ответ, подскажи тогда еще, для установки 1с Салон красоты нужно будет ставить эмуляцию ключа из этой ветки, основной дистриб 1с8.2 и конфиг 1с Салон красоты (komilfo.rar с этого сайта), этого будет достаточно? Просто в ветке о 1с Салон красоты писали о проблемах с эмуляцией =(

----------


## lsd_777

> Спасибо за ответ, подскажи тогда еще, для установки 1с Салон красоты нужно будет ставить эмуляцию ключа из этой ветки, основной дистриб 1с8.2 и конфиг 1с Салон красоты (komilfo.rar с этого сайта), этого будет достаточно? Просто в ветке о 1с Салон красоты писали о проблемах с эмуляцией =(


Вот чего не знаю, того не знаю, извиняйте!

----------

alteke (04.07.2012), IlyaAndr (21.05.2012), shamil62 (07.06.2012)

----------


## IlyaAndr

ссылка битая или rghost тупит, если можно перезалейтена другой обменник. заранее спасибо.

----------


## lsd_777

> ссылка битая или rghost тупит, если можно перезалейтена другой обменник. заранее спасибо.


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post238358

----------

alteke (04.07.2012)

----------


## bonich

Ребят помогите, застрял на 5 пункте.
Устанавливаю Virtual Usb Bus Enumerator из папки с файлами vusbbus.inf, vusbbus.cat, vusbbus.sys и получаю ошибку Произошла ошибка при установке устройства. Не удается найти указанный драйвер.
Папку EmulServerX64 брал из 



> Полный набор




---------- Post added at 22:12 ---------- Previous post was at 22:09 ----------

Прошу прощение разобрался

----------


## ArPlus

>6. Запустить файл *.reg на вопрос добавлять ли данные в реестр или что-то типа продолжить нажимаем Да
>там их 3 в папке
Ни одного ни в одной из папок :( Как называвается?

Это дампы? То что в п.3? второй части?

----------


## lsd_777

> >6. Запустить файл *.reg на вопрос добавлять ли данные в реестр или что-то типа продолжить нажимаем Да
> >там их 3 в папке
> Ни одного ни в одной из папок :( Как называвается?
> 
> Это дампы? То что в п.3? второй части?


Да, всё верно, папка dumps

----------

alteke (04.07.2012)

----------


## Crt1

А у меня почему-то тестовый режим не запустился (Win serv 2008 R2 64-bit, лицензия. на поддержке)

----------

alteke (04.07.2012)

----------


## alteke

Спасибо за ссылку все успешно скачено. Но у меня несколько вопросов. 
1. Можно ли использовать эту инструкцию на Windows Server 2008 32bit ? Планирую использовть как Terminal Server для удаленного рабочего место для 1го бухгалтера.
2. Если да то что делать если при запуске 304_dseo13b.exe ответное реакции нет вообще. Ни диалогового окна ничего нет и не появляется.

----------


## lsd_777

> Спасибо за ссылку все успешно скачено. Но у меня несколько вопросов. 
> 1. Можно ли использовать эту инструкцию на Windows Server 2008 32bit ? Планирую использовть как Terminal Server для удаленного рабочего место для 1го бухгалтера.
> 2. Если да то что делать если при запуске 304_dseo13b.exe ответное реакции нет вообще. Ни диалогового окна ничего нет и не появляется.


Чессно говоря, не тестировалось! Пробуйте, возможно заработает!

----------

didoda (09.07.2012), Foe1967 (09.07.2012), OleBur (08.11.2012)

----------


## borus

> 5) Устанавливаем драйвер
> Control Panel -> Add Hardware ->
> Add a new hardware device ->
> Install the hardware that I manually select from a list ->
> Show all Devices ->
> Have disk ->
> Browse -> путь до каталога, с файлами vusbbus.inf, vusbbus.cat, vusbbus.sys
> 
> Отвечаем Yes когда винда спрашивает о продолжении установки неподписанных драйверов.


в Win 7 такое не срабатывает. Выбираю добавление устройства. вылетает окно без возможности ручной установки устройства(см. файл). 
Win 7 пишет ищу устройство, не находит и все замирает.
Что делать?
Ответ - тыкнуть на любое устройство в диспетчере устройств. и в действиях выбрать "установить старое устройство". Правда последнее из плеяды устанавливаемых устройств не установилось. Его имя SafeNet.Inc Sentinel HL Key.

Еще вопрос. Я ставил только платформу 1с 8.2.12.75. Мне нужно изучить функционал УТ. Вы же в начале темы упоминули установка 1с Сервер. Как понимаю сервер это не платформа, и он мне не нужен на локальном компе?

----------

kudla (04.04.2013)

----------


## lsd_777

> в Win 7 такое не срабатывает. Выбираю добавление устройства. вылетает окно без возможности ручной установки устройства(см. файл). 
> Win 7 пишет ищу устройство, не находит и все замирает.
> Что делать?
> Ответ - тыкнуть на любое устройство в диспетчере устройств. и в действиях выбрать "установить старое устройство". Правда последнее из плеяды устанавливаемых устройств не установилось. Его имя SafeNet.Inc Sentinel HL Key.
> 
> Еще вопрос. Я ставил только платформу 1с 8.2.12.75. Мне нужно изучить функционал УТ. Вы же в начале темы упоминули установка 1с Сервер. Как понимаю сервер это не платформа, и он мне не нужен на локальном компе?


На локальном компе не нужен, да и на других, если база файловая!

----------


## rezik81

Есть проблема на windows server R2 64b не могу поставить haspd...64.exe с ключом -i. Вываливается ошибка ...14,5... , также не могу установить драйвера aladdin usb key. Делал несколько раз по инструкции, в том числе и по вашей, сервер введен в тестовый режим для неподписанных дров. Ставлю 1с82 сервер на платформе 8.2.15.319. Винда под virtualbox. Как решить проблемку?

----------


## rezik81

Все, проблема решена :) под виртуалкой все устанавливается отлично, спс.

----------


## Vlad-mir

*lsd_777*, добрый день!
Вопросик: под Windows Server 2003 x64 развернутый под Hyper-V эмулятор встанет?

----------


## lsd_777

> *lsd_777*, добрый день!
> Вопросик: под Windows Server 2003 x64 развернутый под Hyper-V эмулятор встанет?


Не пробовал, не могу сказать! Теоретически да!

----------


## dobroe

Добрый день, подскажите почему инструкция разделена на 2 части ? какую часть нужно выполнять для эмуляции сервера 1с с доступом к нему по сети ?

----------


## lsd_777

> Добрый день, подскажите почему инструкция разделена на 2 части ? какую часть нужно выполнять для эмуляции сервера 1с с доступом к нему по сети ?


Я пробовал по отдельности, у меня не заработало! Сделал оба действия по порядку и все заработало, уже на 5 серверах крутится!

----------

ivivo123 (18.09.2012), k05 (27.04.2013), Steels_pr (26.09.2012), Алекс-W (24.04.2013)

----------


## dobroe

спасибо
работает в связке 1с + mssql ?

----------

iswat (21.08.2012), ivivo123 (18.09.2012)

----------


## lsd_777

> спасибо
> работает в связке 1с + mssql ?


И так и с PosgerSQL

----------

dobroe (25.07.2012)

----------


## dobroe

последний вопрос
6. Запустить файл *.reg на вопрос добавлять ли данные в реестр или что-то типа продолжить нажимаем Да; - правильно я понял что эти регфайлы лежат в папке Dumps, и они для обоих частей одинаковые ?

----------

kudla (04.04.2013)

----------


## lsd_777

> последний вопрос
> 6. Запустить файл *.reg на вопрос добавлять ли данные в реестр или что-то типа продолжить нажимаем Да; - правильно я понял что эти регфайлы лежат в папке Dumps, и они для обоих частей одинаковые ?


да, они добавятся в реестр, их надо запустить 1 раз, их 3 файла

----------

dobroe (25.07.2012), ivivo123 (18.09.2012)

----------


## Vlad-mir

*lsd_777*,
при выполнении пункта 4 (первая часть) под Windows 2003 R2 x64 не появляется надпись "Тестовый режим" ("Test mode") - это нормально?

пробовал "bcdedit.exe /set TESTSIGNING ON" результат - 
"The boot configuration data store could not be opened
The system cannot find file specified"

Что это может значить?

----------


## lsd_777

> *lsd_777*,
> при выполнении пункта 4 (первая часть) под Windiws 2003 R2 x64 не появляется надпись "Тестовый режим" ("Test mode") - это нормально?
> 
> пробовал "bcdedit.exe /set TESTSIGNING ON" результат - 
> "The boot configuration data store could not be opened
> The system cannot find file specified"
> 
> Что это может значить?


С вин 2003 не сталкивался, не могу подсказать!

----------

Vi-Pi (02.08.2012)

----------


## Vi-Pi

lsd_777 Большое тебе СПАСИБО.:drinks:

----------


## Профан

Перестал загружаться в тестовом режиме (хотя это было). Теперь даже не пойму на каком этапе (долго возился с SQL и выгрузкой БД). Уважаемые гуру! Подскажите в каком направлении двигаться. Танцы с  304_dseo13b.exe уже не помогают. Очень надо!

----------


## lsd_777

> Перестал загружаться в тестовом режиме (хотя это было). Теперь даже не пойму на каком этапе (долго возился с SQL и выгрузкой БД). Уважаемые гуру! Подскажите в каком направлении двигаться. Танцы с  304_dseo13b.exe уже не помогают. Очень надо!


Пробуй через ф8 загрузиться в тестовом режиме, если не поможет, дальше будем думать!

----------

Профан (12.08.2012)

----------


## mobius7

проблема с установкой haspdinst_x64
выбивает ошибку Unexpected setupapi function failur. ErrorCode 14,5 261 577

Win Server 2008 R2

кто сталкивался - в чем проблема?

----------


## lsd_777

> проблема с установкой haspdinst_x64
> выбивает ошибку Unexpected setupapi function failur. ErrorCode 14,5 261 577
> 
> Win Server 2008 R2
> 
> кто сталкивался - в чем проблема?


было пару раз такое, но без этого заработало!

----------


## Профан

> Пробуй через ф8 загрузиться в тестовом режиме, если не поможет, дальше будем думать!


Спасибо, lsd_777, но что-то снес лишнего ))) win не загружается и восстановить не удается (поэтому запоздал со спасибом. Буду теперь проходить все с начала.

----------


## tnikolas

Народ подскажите пожалуйста вот в чем! 
Перепробовал кучу эмуляторов, ключ на 50 пользователей норм начинает работать а вот серверный не фИгА, в диспетчере висит с восклицательным знаком и все тут... как я понял что это он как раз и есть (SafeNet Inc. Sentinel HL Key
)Снимок.JPG , первый это настоящий 32 битный, а второй как раз и должен быть 64 битный. Дело в том что на оригинальном работает но одно НО... из за него нельзя создать больше одного рабочего процесса, а с одним естественно производительноть ниже... думаю и так понятно.
Моя конва: Windows Server 2008 R2 SP 1
1C Предприятие 8.2.16.352
SQL: Postgresql на отдельной тачке CentOS 6.3
Может кто сталкивался с такой проблемой, подскажите!!! Заранее благодарен!

----------


## kwasads

Господа, почему инструкция из двух частей? Выполнять обе или на выбор одну и них?
Для Первой нет файла REG в каталоге 111c\multikey_x64_dseo_watermark.

Раньше Пробовал по второй - не работает.

----------


## lsd_777

Обе, по порядку! По отдельности у меня ни разу не заработало!

----------


## kwasads

> Обе, по порядку!


Тогда, плиз, для особо одаренных, что там с REG файлом.
Речь идет о трех файлах из другого каталога:
- "111c\downloads\VusbBus Driver for Windows Server 2008 X64\Dumps\v8 50 user.reg" 
- "111c\downloads\VusbBus Driver for Windows Server 2008 X64\Dumps\v8 server enterprise.reg" 
- "111c\downloads\VusbBus Driver for Windows Server 2008 X64\Dumps\v8 server enterprise x64 add.reg" 
?
или в том архиве, что я скачал чего-то не хватает?

----------


## lsd_777

> Тогда, плиз, для особо одаренных, что там с REG файлом.
> Речь идет о трех файлах из другого каталога:
> - "111c\downloads\VusbBus Driver for Windows Server 2008 X64\Dumps\v8 50 user.reg" 
> - "111c\downloads\VusbBus Driver for Windows Server 2008 X64\Dumps\v8 server enterprise.reg" 
> - "111c\downloads\VusbBus Driver for Windows Server 2008 X64\Dumps\v8 server enterprise x64 add.reg"


Именно о них и идет речь!!!

----------

painko (28.08.2013)

----------


## kwasads

При установке драйвера HASP (п.2 из второй части) ошибка:

Unexpected setupapi function Failure, ErrorCode: 14, 5 261 577

----------


## lsd_777

> При установке драйвера HASP (п.2 из второй части) ошибка:
> 
> Unexpected setupapi function Failure, ErrorCode: 14, 5 261 577


Не обращайте внимания, без этого заработает!

----------

kudla (04.04.2013)

----------


## МаринаЕж

Что делать если 304_dseo13b.exe не запускается, пишет нет прав

----------


## lsd_777

> Что делать если 304_dseo13b.exe не запускается, пишет нет прав


Запустить от имени администратора

----------


## МаринаЕж

тоже не запускается

----------


## lsd_777

> тоже не запускается


с виндой что то значит

----------


## МаринаЕж

новый ноут с виндой 7, ваша инструкция мне не подходит, может есть другая, помогите плиз)))

----------


## starplus

SafeNet Inc. Sentinel HL Key
с восклицательным знаком встал
нужна версия с работой с MS SQL-Server 2008
насколько понимаю, он будет нужен.
как исправить?

----------


## lsd_777

> новый ноут с виндой 7, ваша инструкция мне не подходит, может есть другая, помогите плиз)))


Не понял, зачем на ноут ставить 1с серверИИ!?!?!И!

----------


## Persempre

На 2003 R2 x32 подойдёт? никто не пробовал?

----------


## lsd_777

> На 2003 R2 x32 подойдёт? никто не пробовал?


не тестировалось!

----------


## Blackmen2002

> На 2003 R2 x32 подойдёт? никто не пробовал?


На х32 ставишь 32 битный сервер и обычным кряком подмену делаешь (пробовал такое на win2003, win7 и win8)

----------


## rdv-rb

И так постоянно мучиться, не правильнее или убедить начальство купить лицензию, ну если конечно, не переходить на новый релиз движка, а если выйдет новый релиз конфы, и она не будет работать на этом релизе, они ведь ни хрена не могут остановиться (1С), или формы отчетности, вот это меня мучает, но дир денего не дает, вообще на 7 комплекс работаем.

---------- Post added at 09:22 ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 ----------




> и обычным кряком подмену делаешь


Ты имеешь ввиду универсальный патч, просто я этим раньше не занимался.

----------


## lsd_777

http://rghost.ru/40597735 все файлы!

----------


## rdv-rb

> 6. Запустить файл *.reg на вопрос добавлять ли данные в реестр или что-то типа продолжить нажимаем Да;


Что за файлы, в данном архиве их нет.

----------


## lsd_777

> Что за файлы, в данном архиве их нет.


 там все есть, в папке dumps смотрите

----------


## dedtver

такая же проблема, SafeNet Inc. Sentinel HL Key с восклицательным знаком, кто решилИИИИИИИ?

---------- Post added at 00:48 ---------- Previous post was at 00:47 ----------

*tnikolas*, получилось победить SafeNet Inc. Sentinel HL Key

----------


## Leonidon

Нормально поставилось на Win 7 Home SP1 x64 )))
Инструкцией частично пользовался. Потому как при загрузке через F8 выбирал отключение подписи.

В файле install_sertif.cmd нехватает в самом начале строчки: bcdedit.exe /set loadoptions DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
Поидее это должно быть и в 304_dseo13b.exe. Но там этого нету. А надо.
Может из-за этого и не ставится у некоторых.

----------


## inoks

ошибки в версии 8.2.16.368  http://release.8c1.ru/bugs/341004/8.2.16.368

----------


## Nik_le

> *lsd_777*, добрый день!
> Вопросик: под Windows Server 2003 x64 развернутый под Hyper-V эмулятор встанет?


в виртуалках под Hyper-V  нет USB поэтому ничего не работает , ставь на основную кореневую машину




> такая же проблема, SafeNet Inc. Sentinel HL Key с восклицательным знаком, кто решилИИИИИИИ?
> *tnikolas*, получилось победить SafeNet Inc. Sentinel HL Key


таже проблема раньше как то с танцами удавалось сделать , удалял все ставил заново вроде работало 
щас никак не моуг победить ?!!!! 
причем проблема именно с серверным кличем 64 бита. 
почему он видеться как SafeNet Inc. Sentinel HL Key а не как Аладин ? 
уже все что можно поудалял

SafeNet Inc. Sentinel HL Key - This device is not working properly because Windows cannot load the drivers required for this device. (Code 31)

//В общем опять 2 часа танцев с бубном и как то взлетело , но снова возникнет при перезапуске сервера 
вот так работает : 
Снимок.PNG

всеж когда подхватывает дрова Аладина норм а когда завает SafeNet Inc. Sentinel HL Key  не работает , есть подозрение что эти дрова винда сама из инета тянет 
незнаю как ее отучить 2008 Р2

----------


## rdv-rb

*to Nik_le*

попробуй при установке драйверов вообще от интернета отрубиться и не подключаться пока все не установишь, и не перезгрузишься,
была такая дрянь, и вообще запрети этому серваку доступ в инет

----------


## Dimav1979

Добрый день. Проблема следующего плана. До меня эмулятор сервера настраивал другой человек. Так вот, после обновлений Windows Server 2008 x64 и перезагрузке сервера ключ перестал видеть. Созвонился с человеком, он зашел удаленно, и в течении 5 минут все поднял, как я его не пытал что он сделал он не сказал, единственное сказал что какая-то служба эмулятора там не запустилась и он ее стартанул. Так вот. После перезагрузке сервера ключи опять не работают. Что делать не знаю. 

Т.е. все установлено, и нужно где-то что-то пнуть чтобы эмуль заработал. А где копать и с чего начать проверять не знаю. Помогите!

Спасибо

----------


## lsd_777

> Добрый день. Проблема следующего плана. До меня эмулятор сервера настраивал другой человек. Так вот, после обновлений Windows Server 2008 x64 и перезагрузке сервера ключ перестал видеть. Созвонился с человеком, он зашел удаленно, и в течении 5 минут все поднял, как я его не пытал что он сделал он не сказал, единственное сказал что какая-то служба эмулятора там не запустилась и он ее стартанул. Так вот. После перезагрузке сервера ключи опять не работают. Что делать не знаю. 
> 
> Т.е. все установлено, и нужно где-то что-то пнуть чтобы эмуль заработал. А где копать и с чего начать проверять не знаю. Помогите!
> 
> Спасибо


Единственное на что могу подумать, это не запускается тестовый режим!

----------


## Михаил Анянов

Отлично взлетело на связке Windows 7 + 1С предприятие (32-разрядный) + SQLExpress 2008R2 для домашних экспериментов :)

----------


## zaka4ek

> Отлично взлетело на связке Windows 7 + 1С предприятие (32-разрядный) + SQLExpress 2008R2 для домашних экспериментов :)


Да, у меня на семерке тоже все встало нормально.

----------


## Inkeeper

подскажите, а на 8.2.17.135 portable - взлетит?

----------


## psyxozzz

Пытаюсь поставить эти эмуляторы пару недель, но все напрасно. На самом серваке 2008р2 1с стартует. На других компах в сети ошибка 1009. Конфигурация еще с доп. защитой. в ужасе я

----------


## alexandroid

Запускаю install.cmd - пишет что не совместим с версией моей x86 . не могли бы вы сюда еще выложить мультикей для x86 ?

----------


## aiger

*lsd_777*, Добрый день 



> Сначала качаем тут!!!
> 
> 1. Зайдите в папку All;
> 
> 2. Запустите 304_dseo13b.exe нажмите кнопку Next потом нажмите Yes поставьте галочку на Enable Test Mode нажмите Next потом нажмите Exit;
> 
> 3. Перезагрузите компьютер;
> 
> 4. После перезагрузки в правом нижнем углу вы увидете надпись Тестовый режим или Test Mode;
> ...


пункт 6 а именно *.reg - а где этот файл, его нет в ALL?

По сущесту пытаюсь поставить на Win 2008 R2 1C сервер предприятия платфомы 8.2.17...- последний релиз 1С

а  по второй :



> Устанавливаем драйвер
> Control Panel -> Add Hardware ->
> Add a new hardware device ->
> Install the hardware that I manually select from a list ->
> Show all Devices ->
> Have disk ->
> Browse -> путь до каталога, с файлами vusbbus.inf, vusbbus.cat, vusbbus.sys


у меня показывает на устройствах Alladin USB key не установлены драйверы, код 28
Короче выполнял как и писалось  под локальным ад админом, + в TESTSIGN ON режиме...но не видит эмуля 1С сервер предприятия

----------


## psyxozzz

> Пытаюсь поставить эти эмуляторы пару недель, но все напрасно. На самом серваке 2008р2 1с стартует. На других компах в сети ошибка 1009. Конфигурация еще с доп. защитой. в ужасе я


Все заработало) отмучался.

----------


## aiger

Не можете подсказать "тонкости" настройки 1С сервера предприятия?

----------


## hamele0n

> Все заработало) отмучался.


Как удалось запустить?
У меня на 2008 R2 sp1 не устанавливается virtual usb bus enumerator. Вываливается с ошибкой "Не удается найти указанный файл"

----------


## bons

а что делать если при установке зарегистрировал только один дамп - v8 server enterprise x64 add... как теперь остальные добавить? (сервер 1С запустился все нормально только вот про клиентов я немного забыл)

----------


## sergio4354

По инструкции установил мульти кей и Virtual usb bus enumerator, хотя в инструкции указываются *.reg файлы в папке all, которых я там не нашёл. Устройства встали с воклицательным знаком в диспетчере устройств. Судя по всему не взлетели. 1с не работает - не видит лиценций. 
При выполнении bcdedit.exe /set TESTSIGNING ON у меня ругается "Ошибка при установке ссылки указанной записи", по этому отключал проверку подписи драйверов в групповой политике.

У меня Win 7 x64.
Что я делаю не так ?

----------


## Barmi

Ставлю по Вашей инструкции. Все получается. Но через неделю-две лицензия слетает. Удаляю HASP/USB драйвера Alladin, удаляю USB Bus Enumerator, ставлю заново vusbbus.inf и HASP_LM_setup, все начинает работать... какое-то время.
Система WS2008 R2 x64, сервер 1C8x64 (пробовал разные версии, сейчас 8.2.17.143), SQL 2012
В чем может быть проблема?

----------


## SANILLA

> И так постоянно мучиться, не правильнее или убедить начальство купить лицензию,


Может кому надо! Кто не хочет мучиться! Продам настоящий USB-ключ для Сервака 1С, за пол цены, а то валяется дома без надобности! Пишите на 1c@li.ru

----------


## lsd_777

Проблема не подскажу в чем, так как, у вас у первого так. У меня работает уже чуть меньше года, тока успеваю платформы обновлять!!!!

----------


## retx

А на Windows 8 поставить получится?

----------


## lutdan

Здравствуйте, гуру!

Есть решение не запуска Тестового режима на Windows Server 2008 R2 x64 ?  Не появляется надпись в пункте 4. Раньше ставил на Win 7 и все работало, решил поставить на сервер и вот такие проблемы. Пробовал дальше делать все по инструкции - не работает. Еще создавал батник с текстом: 
bcdedit.exe /set nointegritychecks off
bcdedit /set testsigning on
Не помогло.
Может нужно попробовать f8>Тестовый режим?

----------


## olga-optrans

Добрый день,

Подскажите пожалуйста по пункту:
Удаляем старые менеджер лицензий и драйвер HASP - что именно нужно сделать чтобы удалить менеджер лицензий + драйвер HASP. 
Переискала весь форум, нигде ответа нет.

Заранее спасибо!

---------- Post added at 22:11 ---------- Previous post was at 21:38 ----------

Ребята, и еще дополнительный вопрос.

Вышел новый релиз 8.2.17.153. Ранее получалось решить проблему с лицензиями заменой файлов backend и backbass. Сейчас это не помогает.
Из-за этого и начали мучаться с эмуляцией ключа. 
Может быть есть другой путь? Более простой?

Спасибо!

----------


## aston7777

Пробовал все перечисленные патчи, крики и всякую разную хрень .... не выходит ничего... ставил на 8.3

----------


## ZolteR

Не получается корректно установить виртуальный ключ для 1С:Сервер x64 версии 8.2.17.153  на Windows Server Enterprise 2008 R2 SP1 x64




> 1. Зайдите в папку All;
> 2. Запустите 304_dseo13b.exe нажмите кнопку Next потом нажмите Yes поставьте галочку на Enable Test Mode нажмите Next потом нажмите Exit;
> 3. Перезагрузите компьютер;
> 4. После перезагрузки в правом нижнем углу вы увидете надпись Тестовый режим или Test Mode;
> 5. Для того что бы её убрать запускаем RemoteWatermarkx64.exe нажимаем Y потом любую клавишу и перегружаем компьютер;
> 6. Запустить файл *.reg на вопрос добавлять ли данные в реестр или что-то типа продолжить нажимаем Да;
> 7. Запустить install.cmd подождать пока установятся драйвера Multikey и ключа
> 
> Установку выполнять под локальным администратором!
> ...




Всем доброго времени суток перепробовал кучу способов но так и не смог побороть восклицательные знаки на устройствах, при этом все работает пока. Может кто осилил данную проблему, буду очень благодарен:

З.Ы. перед установкой vusbbus.sys тестовый режим включен, контроль учетных записей отключен.
(пробовал как на чистую систему так и на прокачанную последними обновлениями)

----------


## Barmi

> Ставлю по Вашей инструкции. Все получается. Но через неделю-две лицензия слетает. Удаляю HASP/USB драйвера Alladin, удаляю USB Bus Enumerator, ставлю заново vusbbus.inf и HASP_LM_setup, все начинает работать... какое-то время.
> Система WS2008 R2 x64, сервер 1C8x64 (пробовал разные версии, сейчас 8.2.17.143), SQL 2012
> В чем может быть проблема?





> Проблема не подскажу в чем, так как, у вас у первого так. У меня работает уже чуть меньше года, тока успеваю платформы обновлять!!!!


А может ли быть проблема в том, что к серверу подключены тонким клиентом по сети сотрудники, и плюс я работаю/администрирую на самом сервере? Где то мельком слышал, что не рекомендуется работать на самом сервере...

----------


## lsd_777

> А может ли быть проблема в том, что к серверу подключены тонким клиентом по сети сотрудники, и плюс я работаю/администрирую на самом сервере? Где то мельком слышал, что не рекомендуется работать на самом сервере...


 не рекомендуется работать на самом сервере, просто из-за установки того или иного софта, могут возникать некие конфликты, в связи с чем и слетает лицензия. Лично в моем случае, я вообще боюсь дышать на сервер с 1с. Работает себе на виртуалке отдельно, не лезу туда никогда, за исключением случаев обновления!

----------

kudla (04.04.2013), techauto (31.03.2013)

----------


## AlexanderTiger

> А может ли быть проблема в том, что к серверу подключены тонким клиентом по сети сотрудники, и плюс я работаю/администрирую на самом сервере? Где то мельком слышал, что не рекомендуется работать на самом сервере...


Никогда это не было проблемой, админю не один сервер с 1С как 7,7 так и 8. Сервера тоже разные (2003 R2x32, 2008 x64). Везде локально работают юзеры под разными правами.

----------


## saansan

Здраствуйте, суть проблемы такая же - в общем просит лицензию клиент при создании базы через сервер, в одиночку нормально. Уже кажись перепробовал все вдоль и поперек(сейчас очередная зачистка для новых проб). Исходные данные : 1C.Predriyatie.8.2010.PC\8.2.12.75 Server x86-64 , Windows Server 2008 и VMWare где это все происходит. HASP Monitor ключа не видит, сервер с кластером создается. Что можно сделать еще, или может кто пускал на такой связке? Очень надеюсь и уповаю на дельный совет :)

----------


## kudla

Спасибо! На Win Server2008R2 под Hyper-V в комплекте с 1С:Предприятие Сервер x64 8.2.17.169 заработало с первого раза! 

Отдельная благодарность тем, кто озвучивал проблемы, возникающие по ходу, и их решения:
1) О том, что *reg из п. 6 первой части - это те жа дампы из п.3 второй части, и что их нужно запустить все последовательно:  
- 111c\downloads\VusbBus Driver for Windows Server 2008 X64\Dumps\v8 50 user.reg" 
- 111c\downloads\VusbBus Driver for Windows Server 2008 X64\Dumps\v8 server enterprise.reg" 
- 111c\downloads\VusbBus Driver for Windows Server 2008 X64\Dumps\v8 server enterprise x64 add.reg"

2) О том, что можно игнорить ошибку при установке драйвера HASP (п.2 из второй части):
Unexpected setupapi function Failure, ErrorCode: 14, 5 261 577

3) О том, как насильно добавить вручную устройство в диспетчере устройств: 



> Выбираю добавление устройства. вылетает окно без возможности ручной установки устройства(см. файл). 
> Win 7 пишет ищу устройство, не находит и все замирает.
> Что делать?
> Ответ - тыкнуть на любое устройство в диспетчере устройств. и в действиях выбрать "установить старое устройство".

----------

detect1973 (25.05.2016), Kamik76 (22.05.2014)

----------


## AlexanderTiger

> Здраствуйте, суть проблемы такая же - в общем просит лицензию клиент при создании базы через сервер, в одиночку нормально.


Нужно пропатчить УНИПАТЧЕМ (1c_8x_UniPatch.exe) ДЛЛ-ку (для 1c82 выбирать файл backbas.dll). И нельзя забывать, мне кажется, что платформу надо ставить и ломать на всех машинах в сети.

----------


## Crimson Moon

платформа верии 8.2.18.104
имела место быть ошибка с инсталятором хаспа



> Unexpected setupapi function Failure, ErrorCode: 14, 5 261 577


но я просто распаковал инсталятор и установил файлы драйверов в систему вручную.
эмуляторы из шапки, да и не только из шапки уже, с пол дюжины уже перепробовал
в общем имею
2f870e20c3b9.jpg
устройства все видятся, как и должны, но толку никакого, 1с ругается на отсутствие ключа.
кто-нибудь с подобным сталкивался?

----------


## 4volodin

тоже самое не могу поставить кряк

---------- Post added at 00:28 ---------- Previous post was at 00:27 ----------




> платформа верии 8.2.18.104
> имела место быть ошибка с инсталятором хаспа
> 
> но я просто распаковал инсталятор и установил файлы драйверов в систему вручную.
> эмуляторы из шапки, да и не только из шапки уже, с пол дюжины уже перепробовал
> в общем имею
> 2f870e20c3b9.jpg
> устройства все видятся, как и должны, но толку никакого, 1с ругается на отсутствие ключа.
> кто-нибудь с подобным сталкивался?


тоже самое не могу пропатчить это версию

----------


## Wanded

что не как не появляются ключи в ветки юсб устройств....

----------

7781175 (05.09.2014)

----------


## avm3110

> что не как не появляются ключи в ветки юсб устройств....


видно не перевел винды в тестовый режим перед установкой дров. Или дрова поставил не верно

----------

Wanded (19.08.2013)

----------


## damil

> Сначала качаем тут!!!


ссылка не работает

----------


## lsd_777

ей сто лет в обед

----------

wolf1973 (23.10.2013)

----------


## galigarin

Хочу поставить последнюю _1С сервер х64 (8-2-19-76)_ на _windows_server_2012_r2_vl_x64_ с _sql_server_2012_enterprise_edition_x64_

Конфигурация "Управление торговым предприятием для Украины", редакция 1.2

Нужно создать работу примерное на 10 машинах.
Хочу установить и в конце написать детальную инструкцию по сколько таковой пока не нашел.

По этом предварительный ход действий (если что не так, поправляйте):

1. Ставлю чистую ОС windows_server_2012_r2_vl_x64 (плюс все обновления).
2. Ставлю sql_server_2012_enterprise_edition_x64 (со стандартными настройками).

_Если я придумываю велосипед, подскажите где есть уже готовый. Спасибо!_

----------


## avm3110

> Хочу поставить последнюю 1С сервер х64 (8-2-19-76) на windows_server_2012_r2_vl_x64 с sql_server_2012_enterprise_edition_x64


А что Вы понимаете под "последней версией 1С"? Речь идёт про "последнюю 1С", то это релиз платформы 8.3.
Для платформы 8.2 в настоящий момент последний релиз продуктивна это 8.2.19.68, релиз 8.2.19.76 имеет статус "тестовый" и ставить его в продуктив вряд ли целесообразно.





> Хочу установить и в конце написать детальную инструкцию по сколько таковой пока не нашел.


Вообще-то подробная инструкция по установке есть в технической документации, поэтому это явно "изобретать велосипед", но это речь про легальную установку. Но если есть желание по развлекаться взломом и написать инструкцию в этой части, то это наверняка отдельной части халявщиков будет интересно.

----------


## galigarin

> А что Вы понимаете под "последней версией 1С"? Речь идёт про "последнюю 1С", то это релиз платформы 8.3.
> Для платформы 8.2 в настоящий момент последний релиз продуктивна это 8.2.19.68, релиз 8.2.19.76 имеет статус "тестовый" и ставить его в продуктив вряд ли целесообразно.
> 
> 
> 
> Вообще-то подробная инструкция по установке есть в технической документации, поэтому это явно "изобретать велосипед", но это речь про легальную установку. Но если есть желание по развлекаться взломом и написать инструкцию в этой части, то это наверняка отдельной части халявщиков будет интересно.


Да, Вы верно подметили по поводу тестовой версии, собираюсь ставить именно 8.2.19.68
Хочу ставить для теста по сему про покупку лицензии речь идти не может, цель установки научиться устанавливать и элементарно разобраться что к чему и почему.

Серверную ОСь уже установил, дальше думаю устанавливать SQL Server 2012 enterpriseedition x64

----------


## ktoia

> Народ подскажите пожалуйста вот в чем! 
> Перепробовал кучу эмуляторов, ключ на 50 пользователей норм начинает работать а вот серверный не фИгА, в диспетчере висит с восклицательным знаком и все тут... как я понял что это он как раз и есть (SafeNet Inc. Sentinel HL Key
> )Вложение 818 , первый это настоящий 32 битный, а второй как раз и должен быть 64 битный. Дело в том что на оригинальном работает но одно НО... из за него нельзя создать больше одного рабочего процесса, а с одним естественно производительноть ниже... думаю и так понятно.
> Моя конва: Windows Server 2008 R2 SP 1
> 1C Предприятие 8.2.16.352
> SQL: Postgresql на отдельной тачке CentOS 6.3
> Может кто сталкивался с такой проблемой, подскажите!!! Заранее благодарен!


Проблема эта связана с тем, что Ваша версия ОС уже имеет более свежий драйвер для Аладдина и его то она и подпихивает, вместо того что необходим нам. Лечится это следующим образом:
1) Отключить данную ОС от инета.
2) Все установленные устройства вида SafeNet Inc. удаляем. И там где есть возможность, *ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО*,  ставим галочку "Удалить программы драйверов для этого устройства".
3) Переустановить программу с папки HASP_LM_setup. Она поставит драйвера на эти устройства вида Aladdin Hasp Key
4) Включить назад инет (если необходимо) 
5) Желательно отключить автоматическое обновление драйверов. Это можно сделать из групповых политик.  http://technet.microsoft.com/ru-ru/l.../cc753091.aspx

----------

Manser (10.11.2014), Tov (30.01.2017)

----------


## galigarin

> Да, Вы верно подметили по поводу тестовой версии, собираюсь ставить именно 8.2.19.68
> Хочу ставить для теста по сему про покупку лицензии речь идти не может, цель установки научиться устанавливать и элементарно разобраться что к чему и почему.
> 
> Серверную ОСь уже установил, дальше думаю устанавливать SQL Server 2012 enterpriseedition x64


Установил MS Wimdows server 2008 x64 R2
А также MS SQL server 2012 x64 SP1

Ставлю 1С сервер 8.2.19.68_windows64 (Сразу вопрос, в одних инструкциях говорят ставить драйвер HASP в других нет, как правильнее?)
Так же интересно какой дамп нужно вносить при моей конфигурации если мне нужно на число машин до 50 шт.
В этом варианте установки ОС должна остаться в тестовом режиме на постоянно? или после добавления драйвера ее можно вернуть.
После установке Virtual Usb Bus Enumerator в диспетчере устройств он со знаком "!", то есть не устанавливается ибо драйвер без цифровой подписи.

Может есть какая то актуальная инструкция на данный момент, ткните пожалуйста.

----------


## ktoia

1) Хасп надо ставить.
2) Вноси все дампы.
3) Если вернуть с тестового режима, драйвера не имеющие цифровую подпись работать не будут.
4) Установлен не правильно. 
5) В шапке темы актуальная сам по ней ставил на на прошлой неделе.

----------

galigarin (11.11.2013)

----------


## galigarin

> 1) Хасп надо ставить.
> 2) Вноси все дампы.
> 3) Если вернуть с тестового режима, драйвера не имеющие цифровую подпись работать не будут.
> 4) Установлен не правильно. 
> 5) В шапке темы актуальная сам по ней ставил на на прошлой неделе.


Сейчас вот пробую на чистую систему поставить, с SQL Serverom 2012 x64.
Интересует следующее:



> Установку выполнять под локальным администратором!
> 
> 1) Удаляем старые менеджер лицензий и драйвер HASP


Войти в систему под администратором или достаточно все действия делать с правами администратора?

Если система чистая то, пункт первый второй части можно пропустить?




> 1) Хасп надо ставить.


Тот который предлагает установить 1С Сервер? а тот который предлагает установить 1С Платформа тоже ставить?

Процесс установки у меня следующий, поправьте пожалуйста если что не верно делаю:

1. Установка ОС;     2. Установка SQL Server-ра;     3. Установка 1С Сервера + Активационные мероприятия;     4. Установка 1С Платформы + Создание базы на SQL Server-ре; 5. Установка 1С Клиета на компьютере локальной сети и подключения к серверной базе.




> 6. Запустить файл *.reg на вопрос добавлять ли данные в реестр или что-то типа продолжить нажимаем Да;


Не вижу никаких *.reg файлов кроме дампов, их на этом пункте нужно вносить

----------


## ktoia

Нужно просто админские права, можно сделать под администратором домена, либо под учеткой с правами аналогичным встроенной учетной записи администратора. Если чистая, то естественно никаких "старых" хаспов удалять не надо.




> Тот который предлагает установить 1С Сервер? а тот который предлагает установить 1С Платформа тоже ставить?


нет, достаточно хаспа сервера 1С



> Не вижу никаких *.reg файлов кроме дампов, их на этом пункте нужно вносить


да

----------

galigarin (12.11.2013)

----------


## Harrowere

windows server 2012 standart x64 - не срабатывает 7 пункт: _Запустить install.cmd подождать пока установятся драйвера Multikey и ключа (иногда бывает так что при запуске install.cmd windows говорит что не может найти файл devcon.exe: для этого нужно или можна все файлики скопировать в папку Windows\system32 и уже там запускать install.cmd или другой вариант добавить в переменную окружения PATH путь к файлу devcon.exe)_

C:\Windows\system32> install
ROOT\SYSTEM\0001                                            : Removed
1 device(s) were removed.
Device node created. Install is complete when drivers are installed...
Updating drivers for root\multikey from C:\Windows\system32\multikey.inf.
devcon failed.
Press any key to continue . . .

все файлы скопированы в system32. Как быть? подскажите плз.

----------


## ktoia

> или другой вариант добавить в переменную окружения PATH путь к файлу devcon.exe


В твоем же посте ответ.

----------


## Harrowere

А вы уверены что при получении ошибки: 
Device node created. Install is complete when drivers are installed...
Updating drivers for root\multikey from C:\Windows\system32\multikey.inf.
devcon failed.
Press any key to continue . . .ваш совет будет дельным? т.к. ничего не получилось при добавлении переменной в PATH
я так понимаю если бы OS не могла найти devcon - то писалось бы нечто похожее:
'devcon.exe' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
'devcon.exe' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
Press any key to continue . .

----------


## ktoia

Не досмотрел причину ошибки. Тут скорее всего не совместимость с ОС. Если есть возможность то используйте Win 2008

----------


## Harrowere

при использовании данного мулятора нужно было ставить HASP при установке 1с Сервер?

----------


## galigarin

> при использовании данного мулятора нужно было ставить HASP при установке 1с Сервер?


да, пишут нужно и ставил, вроде воркает

----------


## Harrowere

тваюж мать, просто в вин2012 нужно было после включения тестового режима еще нажать Ф8 при загрузке ОС и включить установку неподписанных драйверов..

----------


## sabbul

Всем привет!
Думаем о переходе на SQL базу, поэтому перед покупкой сервера 1с решили потестить как оно будет работать.

На данный момент имеем:

Платформа 8.2.19.68
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", редакция 2.0 (2.0.1.1) дописанная.
2 рарусовских ключа (СЛК/СЗК USB).

Xeon E5430 2шт.
32ГБ ОЗУ.
RAID10 600ГБ
Windows SERVER 2008 R2 Enterprise
MS SQL server 2005
~20 пользователей через терминал
База ~ 4ГБ

Возникли вопросы:
1. В инструкции написано "Удаляем старые менеджер лицензий и драйвер HASP".
Нужно ли будет удалять лицензии которые стоят?

2. Будет ли корректно работать сервер 1С:Предприятия с тем, что у нас есть?

3. Все ли действия нужно проделывать  по инструкции в первом сообщении для данного случая?

Спасибо!

----------


## ktoia

Не думаю, что на 20 пользователей нужен 64 разрядный сервер 1С. Достаточно и х86. И ломается он одним кликом.

----------


## galigarin

Установил Сервер и Платформу 8.2.19.68 все работает.
При попытке подключить базу по локалке ругается. Выяснил что причина в брандмауэре виндовс, после его отключения база подключилась и лицензия подтянулась. Вопрос, какие входящие порты нужно открыть для 1С сервер что бы к нему могли достучатся клиенты из других компов по локалке? Как их определить? (открывал только порты при установки SQL ТСР 1433 UDР 1434).
Так же подскажите по поводу конфигурации. Ее нужно/можно ставить на машине где установлен 1С сервер и платформа и создавать на основе нее базу и потом все машины подключающиеся к этой базе будут работать по данной конфигурации, верно? Дополнительные лицензии на конфигурацию требуются для ее корректной работы?
Спасибо!

----------


## avm3110

> Так же подскажите по поводу конфигурации. Ее нужно/можно ставить на машине где установлен 1С сервер и платформа и создавать на основе нее базу и потом все машины подключающиеся к этой базе будут работать по данной конфигурации, верно?


У тебя явно полная каша.
У тебя должна быть установлена серверная платформа там, где ты создаёшь базу 1С (на сервере 1С Предприятия). Тебе нужен соответствующий клиент на тех машинах, которые будут работать с базой в режиме толстого или тонкого клиента, на web-клиентах устанавливать 1С не обязательно.
Типовую конфу (УПП, Бух, ЗУП и т.д.) можно установить на любом толстом клиенте и с этой машины производить начальную установку (или последующие апы) соответствующей конфигурации, для повседневной работы эти файлы не нужны.





> Дополнительные лицензии на конфигурацию требуются для ее корректной работы?


Пойми, есть серверная лицензия (она ставится локально на сервер 1С предприятия) и есть клиентские лицензии. Клиенсткие лицензии могут располагаться на серевере 1С предприятия, на клиентских машинах или же на отдельных выделенных для этого тачках. Доп клиентские лицензии нужны когда не хватает существующих.
И бывают ещё лицензии у тем или иным конфигурациям, например к конфигурации Рарус CRM и т.д.

----------

galigarin (26.11.2013)

----------


## galigarin

подскажите какие порты нужно открыть в брандмауэре на сервера 1С что бы клиенты могли подключаться к базе.
обновления сервера проводиться простой установкой новой версии сервера 1С по верх старой, при этом драйвер HASP устанавливать или лучше пропустить?

----------


## ktoia

> подскажите какие порты нужно открыть в брандмауэре на сервера 1С что бы клиенты могли подключаться к базе.


 попробуйте эти  1541, 1560:1591 



> обновления сервера проводиться простой установкой новой версии сервера 1С по верх старой, при этом драйвер HASP устанавливать или лучше пропустить?


пропустить

----------

galigarin (26.11.2013)

----------


## galigarin

Подскажите как добавить украинский? При установке сервера и платформы выбран украинский.
В региональных параметрах информ. базы (в конфигурации) выбрано - Украина (украинский).

Выбрать украинский при создании пользователя не возможно.



при всем этом:


это зависит от конфигурации (УТП) и включить украинский не возможно?

----------


## avm3110

> это зависит от конфигурации (УТП) и включить украинский не возможно?


Да, тебе нужно искать локализацию именно УПП

----------

galigarin (03.12.2013)

----------


## galigarin

> Да, тебе нужно искать локализацию именно УПП


при этом все печатные формы, все что выводиться на печать должно быть на укр., верно?

----------


## avm3110

> при этом все печатные формы, все что выводиться на печать должно быть на укр., верно?


Да, локализация платформы не может сама собой менять надписи внутри макетов и/или форм

----------

galigarin (03.12.2013)

----------


## galigarin

подскажите как включить эти вкладки в программе?
111.jpg

----------


## avm3110

> подскажите как включить эти вкладки в программе?


Вопрос явно не по теме топика.
ЗЫ... Эти вкладки - это соответствующая обработка, которая запускается стартовой страницей

----------

galigarin (09.12.2013)

----------


## galigarin

> Вопрос явно не по теме топика.
> ЗЫ... Эти вкладки - это соответствующая обработка, которая запускается стартовой страницей


Дико извиняюсь что не по тебе, просто абсолютно не понимаю как по этому вопросу найти инфу. Как оно называется и куда обращаться.
Так как ее запустить то?

----------


## avm3110

> Так как ее запустить то?


Свойство корня конфигурации -> Рабочая область начальной страницы -> (Соответствующая обработка)

----------

galigarin (09.12.2013)

----------


## Мурат Несиппек

Как вносить дампы?

----------


## avm3110

> Как вносить дампы?


Дампы, это информация реестра. Вот туда и вноси. Лично у меня на компе "кликаешь" мышкой в проводнике, дамп в реестр и заноситься:blush:

----------


## Мурат Несиппек

> 3) Вносим дампы (ветка реестра с дампами изменилась!!) Лежат в папке Dumps!!!


как внести дампы?

---------- Post added at 10:22 ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 ----------

в проводнике реестра у меня?

---------- Post added at 10:23 ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 ----------

в проводнике реестра у меня?

---------- Post added at 10:24 ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 ----------




> Дампы, это информация реестра. Вот туда и вноси. Лично у меня на компе "кликаешь" мышкой в проводнике, дамп в реестр и заноситься:blush:


в проводнике реестра у меня?

----------


## avm3110

> в проводнике реестра у меня?


Не путай между собой "веточки" файловой системы (навигация проводником по файлам на диске) и "веточки" реестра (навигация прогой типа regedt32) - это разные сущности

----------


## Мурат Несиппек

Все прекрасно, главное звучит, но мне интересно как мне внести эти дампы...

---------- Post added at 10:46 ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 ----------




> Не путай между собой "веточки" файловой системы (навигация проводником по файлам на диске) и "веточки" реестра (навигация прогой типа regedt32) - это разные сущности


Все прекрасно, главное звучит, но мне интересно как мне внести эти дампы...

---------- Post added at 10:58 ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 ----------




> 5) Устанавливаем драйвер
> Control Panel -> Add Hardware ->
> Add a new hardware device ->
> Install the hardware that I manually select from a list ->
> Show all Devices ->
> Have disk ->
> Browse -> путь до каталога, с файлами vusbbus.inf, vusbbus.cat, vusbbus.sys
> 
> Отвечаем Yes когда винда спрашивает о продолжении установки неподписанных драйверов.
> ...


где это все взять?

---------- Post added at 11:00 ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 ----------

*lsd_777*,



> 5) Устанавливаем драйвер
> Control Panel -> Add Hardware ->
> Add a new hardware device ->
> Install the hardware that I manually select from a list ->
> Show all Devices ->
> Have disk ->
> Browse -> путь до каталога, с файлами vusbbus.inf, vusbbus.cat, vusbbus.sys
> 
> Отвечаем Yes когда винда спрашивает о продолжении установки неподписанных драйверов.


 где взять?

---------- Post added at 11:03 ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 ----------

*lsd_777*,



> 5) Устанавливаем драйвер
> Control Panel -> Add Hardware ->
> Add a new hardware device ->
> Install the hardware that I manually select from a list ->
> Show all Devices ->
> Have disk ->
> Browse -> путь до каталога, с файлами vusbbus.inf, vusbbus.cat, vusbbus.sys
> 
> Отвечаем Yes когда винда спрашивает о продолжении установки неподписанных драйверов.


 где взять?

----------


## avm3110

> где взять?


Проясни подробнее что конкретно тебе непонятно. Где взять "Control Panel -> Add Hardware "?

----------


## Мурат Несиппек

не получается ничего, помогите.

----------


## avm3110

> не получается ничего, помогите.


Объясни вменяемо что конкретно "не получается"
Разбей всё по шагам и напиши, что получилось сделать, а где именно у тебя затык

----------


## Malysh2

Пробую поставить 1С-сервер на Win7 ult rus x64. система чистая.
Установил платформу 8.3.3.761, HASP  драйверы в конце не устанавливал. Далее по инструкции, только "водяные знаки" не стал тушить запуском  RemoteWatermarkx64.
Добавил в реестр 3 записи:
v8 50 user
v8 server enterprise
v8 server enterprise x64 add
А вот драйвет Multikey устанавливаться не пожелал.
" No devices were removed.
devcon failed. "
Что делаю не так?

----------


## avm3110

> А вот драйвет Multikey устанавливаться не пожелал.
> " No devices were removed.
> devcon failed. "
> Что делаю не так?


"не подписанные" драйвера можно ставить только в "тестовом режиме". Поэтому как вариант - не перевел машину в "тест моде"

----------


## Malysh2

2 *avm3110*,
В тест моду перевел. Специально  RemoteWatermarkx64 не запускал, чтоб было видно.

----------


## BURIKSAN

На всякий случай оставлю это здесь, так как сам потратил пол часа из-за этого (невнимательность жуткая).




> 7. Запустить install.cmd подождать пока установятся драйвера Multikey и ключа (иногда бывает так что при запуске install.cmd windows говорит что не может
> найти файл devcon.exe: для этого нужно или можна все файлики скопировать в папку Windows\system32 и уже там запускать install.cmd или другой вариант добавить в переменную окружения PATH путь к файлу devcon.exe)





> 4) Запустить install_sertif.cmd (установка личного сертификата и включение тестового режима Windows 2008 x64) если не хотите жать F8 каждый раз при запуске


В случае работы под: vista,win7, win serv 2008+(и старше), не забывайте истину - тык правой кнопкой мышки - запустить от имени АДминистратора.

----------


## vicar

доброго ... подскажите как запустить 1с server x86 + windows 2008r2SP1x64, универсальный патч не проходит под сервер x86, читал здесь что в один клик все делается

----------


## ktoia

Ребятки, когда ж вы научитесь пользоваться поиском ?

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...8F-1%D0%A1-8-2

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...8F-1%D1%81-8.x

Попробуй поискать в этих темах ответ.

----------


## kuza_87

Подскажи подробней, как ты всё-таки решил проблему

----------


## Ukei

Берем *ВОТ ОТСЮДА* набор эмуляторов и патчей, в нем есть папка со всем необходимым для установки на WS2008/2012 x64, включая инструкцию.

----------


## kuza_87

Перепробовал все патчи, на которые здесь раздавались ссылки. Бесполезно. По сути там одно и тоже, продублированное 10 раз. Локально сервер работает, а по сети не хочет. В диспетчере устройств SafeNet Inc. Sentinel HL Key c  восклицаельным знаком, ругается на драйвера. Помогите, кто может, а то у меня уже руки опускаются.

----------


## Ukei

> ругается на драйвера


 - Потому что режим запуска сервера не тестовый.

----------


## kuza_87

Тестовый. 100%
(Надпись внизу экрана это подтверждает)

---------- Post added at 13:01 ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 ----------

Делал на 2-х машинах 2008 R2.
Одна физическая, другая виртуалка. Результат один и тот же
Причём раньше много раз ставил сервер 1с и на 2008 и на 2003 и 2012 сервер - и никогда не было проблем. Все эмуляторы и патчи нормально ставились

----------


## Knaiz

Долго ковырял этот ман, прочел каждую страницу отзывов... не работало и все. Когда я совсем отчаялся и машинка в очередной раз "подвисла" я между делом отключил внешний hdd и cd-rom... При следующей загрузке система автоматом начала ставить драйвера для новых устройств (куча дублей устройств = попыток установить). При запуске 1с скушала лицухи, все работает.

----------


## gvosha

Не могу найти файл  в папке ALL 
7. Запустить install.cmd подождать пока установятся драйвера Multikey и ключа ///
Подскажите пожалуйста где его наийти и запустить.?

----------


## Крот

Так кто нибудь решил проблему с драйверами эмулятора на Win 2008? Мне то нужно просто возможность запустить 1С 8.3 на сервере Win2008.  
04.03.jpg
04.0302.jpg

Если кто решил проблему, отпишитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## Крот

Всё, установил, чётко по инструкции в шапке. Спасибо большое!

----------


## JVN

Все привет, подскажите кто-нибудь пожалуйста, на виндовс сервер 2008 нет только лицензии на сервер 1С что и пытаюсь обойти, клиентские лицензии есть, что и как в этом случае устанавливать?

----------


## Крот

> Все привет, подскажите кто-нибудь пожалуйста, на виндовс сервер 2008 нет только лицензии на сервер 1С что и пытаюсь обойти, клиентские лицензии есть, что и как в этом случае устанавливать?


 Себе ставил на Win 2008. Встала без проблем, емулятор работает нормально, не смотря на то, что он (в одном из всех своих пунктов устройств) у меня в драйверах с восклицательным знаком, но определился правильно 24.03.jpg
 Тестировал 1С как сервр, работает нормально, создавал виртуальную сетку (VPN соединение или с помощью сторонних программ типо "Хамачи") базу и подключался к ней с другой части планеты, работало. Но возможно я не правильно понял вашего вопроса.

----------


## avm3110

> что и как в этом случае устанавливать?


Для работы в файл-серверном варианте клиентских лицензий вполне хватает. Если нужен все же клиент-серверный режим работы, то как вариант скачать re-pack версию платформы.

ПыСы.  Проблемы кряка сервера 1С Предприятия начинаются на 64-х битной платформе, для 32-х разрядных проблема решается без особого напряга

----------


## JVN

> re-pack версию платформы


 подозреваю они тут где то на форуме находятся (я с nowa.cc пришел, там нет)





> Проблемы кряка сервера 1С Предприятия начинаются на 64-х битной платформе


 т.е. лицензию на 1с сервер в Windows Server 2008 x64 не обойти?

----------


## avm3110

> лицензию на 1с сервер в Windows Server 2008 x64 не обойти?


что значит "обойти"? Без плясок с бубном - нет. А так - есть варианты с переводом сервака в режим "тест" (чтобы можно было бы использовать не подписанные дрова.




> подозреваю они тут где то на форуме находятся


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...C%D1%83!/page7

P.S. только ты не путай 64х винды и 64х севрвак 1с предприятия :blush:
на 64-х разрядные винды ставить 32-х разрядный сервак 1С предприятия гораздо проще :-)

----------


## JVN

Коллеги, снова я со своими насущными проблемами, подскажите пожалуйста, решил не заромачиваться и попробовать репак, грозит ли что-нибудь его использование кроме уголовки? Не будет ли конфликта при клиент-серверной работе на 64-х разрядном сервере 2008?

----------


## rakanuma

Коллеги! В общем виндовс сервер 2012. Поставил все по инструкции, заработало. Но проблема в том, что после перезагрузки лицензия слетает. Ладно, слетает и слетает, поставить заново не проблема. Ставил раза три, сначала удаляя устройства мультикей и usb bus. Но вот сегодня столкнулся с тем, что не могу удалить эти драйвера - тупо пытается удалить, но не может. Что это может быть?

----------


## avm3110

> Что это может быть?


Похоже проблемы с реестром.

----------


## smit_03

> 6. Запустить файл *.reg на вопрос добавлять ли данные в реестр или что-то типа продолжить нажимаем Да;


Добрый день! Застрял пока тут.. где находится файл .reg ?  Такие файлы только в папке Dumps.......

Далее вопрос насчет пункта 7: как долго ждать? установился multikey, а "ключ" как выглядит?

"1) Удаляем старые менеджер лицензий и драйвер HASP"  ---------------------------данный пункт пропустил, так как и не было раньше ничего

"4) Запустить install_sertif.cmd (установка личного сертификата и включение тестового режима Windows 2008 x64) если не хотите жать F8 каждый раз при запуске
ПЕРЕЗАГРУЗКА" ------------------------после перезапуска не включился тестовый режим


5) Устанавливаем драйвер
Control Panel -> Add Hardware ->
Add a new hardware device ->
Install the hardware that I manually select from a list ->
Show all Devices ->
Have disk ->
Browse -> путь до каталога, с файлами vusbbus.inf, vusbbus.cat, vusbbus.sys-----------------ну и здесь комп застрял на поиске, ничего не находит, но и выбрать в ручную не дает.




Прошу вас конкретно все расписать)) 
ну и вопрос еще устанавливать с 1с или 1с после ставить? Спасибо

----------


## Людми

> 4. После перезагрузки в правом нижнем углу вы увидете надпись Тестовый режим или Test Mode;
> 
> 5. Для того что бы её убрать запускаем RemoteWatermarkx64.exe нажимаем Y потом любую клавишу и перегружаем компьютер;


чтото там пишет что не совместима программа с виндоус (устарела может?) и не исчезает надпись :( что можно сделать?

----------


## skros

какой то умный человек удалил 3ий дамп/рег файлик(v8 server enterprise x64 add.reg) из архива, а без него ниче не работает, прикрепил вложением

кто установил с двумя уже:
1. удаляем хасп лм
2. удаляем все устройства usb alladin из диспетчера 
3. удаляем Virtual Usb Bus Enumerator c дровами
4. я не перегружался, установил Virtual Usb Bus Enumerator заново
5. я не перегружался, установил из архива из папки HASP_HL_driver_cmdline 1.bat
6. установил из архива из папки HASP_LM_setup
профит

v8 server enterprise x64 add.zip

----------


## Sovngard

Windows 8.1 x64, перевел в тестовый режим. Но операционка все равно ругается, что драйвер Virtual Usb Bus Enumerator без подписи. Из-за этого не могу добавить в диспетчере устройств вручную через добавление старых устройств. Как добавить этот драйвер?

----------


## elenab

Спасибо. Получилось)))

----------


## prizma13

Перезалейте пожалуйста файлы!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Windows 8.1 x64, перевел в тестовый режим. Но операционка все равно ругается, что драйвер Virtual Usb Bus Enumerator без подписи. Из-за этого не могу добавить в диспетчере устройств вручную через добавление старых устройств. Как добавить этот драйвер?


 ПЕРЕЗАГРУЗКА  нажать F8 и выбрать загрузку с установкой не подписанных драйверов
и тогда поставиться..

---------- Post added at 16:37 ---------- Previous post was at 16:30 ----------




> какой то умный человек удалил 3ий дамп/рег файлик(v8 server enterprise x64 add.reg) из архива, а без него ниче не работает, прикрепил вложением
> 
> кто установил с двумя уже:
> 1. удаляем хасп лм
> 2. удаляем все устройства usb alladin из диспетчера 
> 3. удаляем Virtual Usb Bus Enumerator c дровами
> 4. я не перегружался, установил Virtual Usb Bus Enumerator заново
> 5. я не перегружался, установил из архива из папки HASP_HL_driver_cmdline 1.bat
> 6. установил из архива из папки HASP_LM_setup
> ...


я не проще удалить ветку в реестре, создав батник [-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\NEWHAS  P\Services\Emulator\HASP\Dump] и установить сразу заново 3 дампа?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Кому нужно https://yadi.sk/d/Ukzi5Ou-ptVXV с очень подробной инструкцией

----------

Gossan (03.10.2016), rmor (17.06.2016), W@rhammer (15.03.2016)

----------


## leskin

Добрый день. У меня 2012 сервер в тестовом режиме все работает  в обычном нет как это исправить

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день. У меня 2012 сервер в тестовом режиме все работает  в обычном нет как это исправить


Работает только в тестовом режиме, разве этот режим мешает полноценно работать серверу?

----------


## leskin

В том и вопрос какие могут проблемы вылезтиИ

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> В том и вопрос какие могут проблемы вылезтиИ


Я в тестовом режиме нет проблем с 1с.. Уже как года 2 использую и аппаратные ключи убрал в ящик, так как используем виртуальные сервера..
Ссылку я давал выше..

----------


## tetraа

Установил всё по инструкции, все устройства появились (Virtual USB Bus Enumerator, Virtual USB Multikey - в системных устройствах; Alladin HASP HL key, Alladin HASP key (5 штук), Alladin USB key (5 штук) - в  USB-контроллерах). Система - 2003 SP1 x64, 1с 8.2.19.80 - сервер (x64) и клиентская (x32) для терминальщиков. Службы HASP-loader и HASP License manager запущены. И всё равно при запуске 1С-ки - "лицензия не обнаружена", и это при том, что клиентская часть с патченным backbas.dll. Как вообще понять, что эмулятор встал нормально? А-то в AKS-мониторе пусто, при заходе на http://localhost:1947/ тоже не видит ни одного ключа. Куда копать-то? 8 часов уже убил на эти переустановки...

----------


## avm3110

вначале нужно отделить "мух от котлет":blush: и понять, что для указанного варианта нужно иметь корректно работающих "два в одном лекарства". Т.е. для работы сервера 1С предприятия должен быть свой серверный ключ (установленный аля локально), а для клиентов должен быть свой ключ, либо установленный локально на клиенте, либо локально на сервере 1С предприятия, либо сетевой ключ (механизм hasp-loader).
Т.е. в твоем случае это может быть косяки клиентского ключа, косяк пача терминальника, косяк серверного ключа).
Куда копать - хз... Но я бы пошел бы следующим путем:
1. максимально локализировать проблему - Установить 32-х разрядный сервер 1С предприятия (re-pack) и убидиться что к нему нормально стучаться и работают клиенты на обычной машине (т.е. проверить корректность пача клиента).
2. немного расширить круг - посмотреть насколько корректно пропачен терминальник, т.е. клиенты терминальника должны нормально работать с 32-х разрядным 1С предприятием.
3. переходить на работу под 64-х разрядным 1С предприятием (смотреть насколько корректно работает эмулятор 64-х битного ключа)

----------


## psyxozzz

> Установил всё по инструкции, все устройства появились (Virtual USB Bus Enumerator, Virtual USB Multikey - в системных устройствах; Alladin HASP HL key, Alladin HASP key (5 штук), Alladin USB key (5 штук) - в  USB-контроллерах). Система - 2003 SP1 x64, 1с 8.2.19.80 - сервер (x64) и клиентская (x32) для терминальщиков. Службы HASP-loader и HASP License manager запущены. И всё равно при запуске 1С-ки - "лицензия не обнаружена", и это при том, что клиентская часть с патченным backbas.dll. Как вообще понять, что эмулятор встал нормально? А-то в AKS-мониторе пусто, при заходе на http://localhost:1947/ тоже не видит ни одного ключа. Куда копать-то? 8 часов уже убил на эти переустановки...


Я всегда ставил на windows 7x64 или 2008x64. У меня есть нужные файлы для этого. Если эмуль встал хотя бы на половину, то локально зайдешь в 1с. Далее проблемы обычно раздать его в сеть. Почему не стартовала обычно локально...потому что после перезагрузке на 2008 серваке тестовый режим слетает. Хоть и пишет в устройствах что все хорошо, но 1с пишет что отсутствует лицензия на сервер. Alladin HASP HL key он если я не ошибаюсь отвечает именно за сетевой ключ. У меня он вещает в сеть даже при восклицательном знаке. В общем обычно локально все работает. Обычно приходится париться с раздачей в сеть. И что то много у тебя в устройствах ключей. Обычно у меня 3и таких и 3и таких плюс HL. Может ты в реестр ключей немерено накидал?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Я всегда ставил на windows 7x64 или 2008x64. У меня есть нужные файлы для этого. Если эмуль встал хотя бы на половину, то локально зайдешь в 1с. Далее проблемы обычно раздать его в сеть. Почему не стартовала обычно локально...потому что после перезагрузке на 2008 серваке тестовый режим слетает. Хоть и пишет в устройствах что все хорошо, но 1с пишет что отсутствует лицензия на сервер. Alladin HASP HL key он если я не ошибаюсь отвечает именно за сетевой ключ. У меня он вещает в сеть даже при восклицательном знаке. В общем обычно локально все работает. Обычно приходится париться с раздачей в сеть. И что то много у тебя в устройствах ключей. Обычно у меня 3и таких и 3и таких плюс HL. Может ты в реестр ключей немерено накидал?


тоже 3 таких и 3 таких)) и работает.. Если у кого проблемы с установкой пишите в личку помогу через rdp

----------


## Tov

> Проблема эта связана с тем, что Ваша версия ОС уже имеет более свежий драйвер для Аладдина и его то она и подпихивает, вместо того что необходим нам. Лечится это следующим образом:
> 1) Отключить данную ОС от инета.
> 2) Все установленные устройства вида SafeNet Inc. удаляем. И там где есть возможность, *ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО*,  ставим галочку "Удалить программы драйверов для этого устройства".
> 3) Переустановить программу с папки HASP_LM_setup. Она поставит драйвера на эти устройства вида Aladdin Hasp Key
> 4) Включить назад инет (если необходимо) 
> 5) Желательно отключить автоматическое обновление драйверов. Это можно сделать из групповых политик.  http://technet.microsoft.com/ru-ru/l.../cc753091.aspx


Спасибо, помогло! 
Не допёр сам.

----------


## rsvt

Если надо кому, то вроде нашел решение проблемы с SafeNet Inc. Sentinel HL Key - This device is not working properly because Windows cannot load the drivers required for this device. (Code 31)

Заменил "v8 server enterprise x64 add.reg" "Type"=dword:000000EA на "Type"=dword:00000001, перезагрузился. После чего устройство "Sentinel HL Key" пропало. Если "v8 server enterprise x64 add.reg" уже проэкспортирован, можно поменять в ветке реестраHKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentCon  trolSet\NEWHASP\Services\Emulator\HASP\Dump\412523  7A значение ключа Type "ea" заменить на "1" и перезагрузиться.

Пока вроде нормально все работает.

----------

Shapeshifter (26.10.2017), Voland36 (13.02.2018)

----------


## Roots174

Кряк встал нормально но при перезагрузке сервера , он постоянно перезагружается в нормальный режим и ручками приходится заново запускать Батник, для перехода в тестовый.

Прошу совета как можно сделать, чтобы сервер всегда по умолчанию перезагружался в тестовый режим.

ОС Windows server 2012

----------


## Shapeshifter

Спасибо, добрый человек! Помогло... 

что странно - у меня раньше висели три пары ключей вида (Safenet ink HASP key + Safenet ink USB key)
и один HASP HL с ошибкой 31, сейчас - просто три пары (тоже ни разу не Aladdin USB)... но - работает :) колдунство...

----------


## DevC

День добрый, вчера вечером поставил Сервер 1С 8.3 на Win10 x64 без всяких проблем, спасибо за то что залили такую вот таблетка из папки 0. Для последних версий 8.х\1. Runtime Patch...

----------

Rodmi (14.05.2018)

----------


## Rodmi

> Кому нужно https://yadi.sk/d/Ukzi5Ou-ptVXV с очень подробной инструкцией


Пожалуйта, очень нужно лекарство

----------


## abc14141

Проблема - не появляется Хасп в Алладин Мониторе.
Win Server 2012 r2 64 на виртуалке, делал по инструкции:
под локальным администратором!
1) не удалял - чистая винда
2) Установка 1С c драйвером HASP или Установка драйвера HASP версии с поддержкой х64, например 5.18 - у меня 8_3_12.1441
3) Вносим дампы 
4) Запустить install_sertif.cmd  - не ставил. тестовый грузит нормально
ПЕРЕЗАГРУЗКА
5) Устанавливаем драйвер Control Panel -> Add Hardware ->....Browse -> путь до каталога, с файлами vusbbus.inf, vusbbus.cat, vusbbus.sys
Отвечаем Yes когда винда спрашивает о продолжении установки неподписанных драйверов.
5) Device Manager -> System devices должно появиться в Virtual Usb Bus Enumerator
6) Установка HASP LM driver. Взять можно - Из Папки

В результате 3 пары ключей появились. 1С стартует, локально и в терминале, но АладинМониторе нет Хаспа, клиентские лицензии тянет с других серверов в сети.

Пользуют же WS2012х64, че не так то?123.jpg
Кстати сначала ключи встают как SentinelHASP Key замена драйверов на AladdinHASP результата не дает

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Проблема - не появляется Хасп в Алладин Мониторе.
> Win Server 2012 r2 64 на виртуалке, делал по инструкции:
> под локальным администратором!
> 1) не удалял - чистая винда
> 2) Установка 1С c драйвером HASP или Установка драйвера HASP версии с поддержкой х64, например 5.18 - у меня 8_3_12.1441
> 3) Вносим дампы 
> 4) Запустить install_sertif.cmd  - не ставил. тестовый грузит нормально
> ПЕРЕЗАГРУЗКА
> 5) Устанавливаем драйвер Control Panel -> Add Hardware ->....Browse -> путь до каталога, с файлами vusbbus.inf, vusbbus.cat, vusbbus.sys
> ...


Нужно было в личку писать. Только увидел вашу проблему. Могу посмотреть если дадите удалённый доступ и при вас пройти все шаги установки. Наверное что то в пропустили. Так как должно работать. работает по сей день в режиме отказа устойчивый кластер1с. (т.е. 2 сервера 1с, любой из них перезагружаешь люди не вылетают а переезжают на другой сервер подвисая на 5сек во время переезда)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Рабочий вариант:
https://yadi.sk/d/HawnajZQ3amrBo

----------

gsr11 (15.07.2019)

----------


## deevil

> В результате 3 пары ключей появились. 1С стартует, локально и в терминале, но АладинМониторе нет Хаспа, клиентские лицензии тянет с других серверов в сети.


В общем что-то подобное на мультикее - метод тыка показал что все дело в ключе на 500 пользователей.
Ключ на 500 сервер 1с и локальные 1с видят нормально. 
А вот Aladdin LM не хочет видеть.


Модератору файлов из шапки - если можно напишите это в файле - чтобы не было еще таких вопросов

----------


## solti

Не найдено. Очень нужно ПЛИЗЗЗЗЗЗ,

----------


## solti

https://yadi.sk/d/HawnajZQ3amrBo Не найдено. Очень нужно ПЛИЗЗЗЗЗЗ,

----------


## Lego_Prog

у меня ссылка
http://rghost.ru/37773453
заблокирована провайдером! Есть какое-нибудь зеркало? Заранее - спасибо!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> https://yadi.sk/d/HawnajZQ3amrBo Не найдено. Очень нужно ПЛИЗЗЗЗЗЗ,


https://yadi.sk/d/BbtZuIpLt2ydYQ

----------

gsr11 (17.07.2019), Lego_Prog (16.07.2019)

----------


## Maikle01

Скажите пожалуйста, для 8.3 это решение подойдет?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Скажите пожалуйста, для 8.3 это решение подойдет?


да стоит на 8.3.12.1714

Ставите лиц платформу на сервер  и клиентам  будет с ней так работать

Если нужна будет лиц платформа скажите залью на диск и дам ссылку.
Любую версию.

----------


## Maikle01

Спасибо!
нужно, можно последнюю?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Спасибо!
> нужно, можно последнюю?


https://yadi.sk/d/MGC26-vgYnFkQg

----------

Dim_116 (23.07.2019), gera_nn (06.08.2019), Lego_Prog (18.07.2019), Maikle01 (17.07.2019)

----------


## ДмитрийЖ

Пришлите пожалуйста ссылку на эмулятор с ключами на сервер 64.)

----------


## Franchesko

Пожалуйста пришлите рабочую ссылку на эмуль с ключами очень нужно

----------


## nintendoos

Товарищи. Пришлите пожалуйста ссылку на рабочий эмулятор с ключами. Те что имеются тут, ни один не работает. Я имею ввиду ни одна ссылка не работает.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## sobadname

Есть что-нибудь рабочее для Windows Server 2016 Standart и 1C:Предприятие 8.3.12.1685 x86-64?

----------


## thebooblik

Подскажите. Тестирую связку MSSQL 2017 + Сервер 1С x64 (8.3.15.1565) + MultiKey на Server 2016. Один клиент работает без проблем, при попытке подключить второй у первого ошибка "сеанс удален...". Из дампов Multikey ставил только для сервера 1с x64, клиентские лицензии есть в виде usb-ключей. Долго ковыряться было некогда, работать нужно. Вот не могу понять - это сервер 1с вырубает сеансы, потому что палит эмуль или нужно просто добавить дамп клиентских лицензий и раздать их? Есть такая же связка на платформе 8.3.13.1690 и все работает.

----------


## Ruus18

Перезалейте пожалуйста

----------


## Morgan_Black

> https://yadi.sk/d/BbtZuIpLt2ydYQ


Перезалейте пожалуйста, Очень нужно...

----------


## Varsam

проблема с установкой haspdinst_x64
выбивает ошибку Unexpected setupapi function failur. ErrorCode 14,5 261 577

Win Server 2012 

кто сталкивался - в чем проблема?

----------


## Varsam

1С:Предприятие 8.3.10.2650
 Сервер (x86-64) для Windows

----------


## GooD_0

> https://yadi.sk/d/BbtZuIpLt2ydYQ


Перезалейте пожалуйста....

----------


## yurik_ptz

Всем доброго дня народ помогите разобраться с мультикеем. все установил по инструкции, а при подключении по rdp не видит лицензию

----------

